# Luthier Supplies



## DForbes

Hello,

New to the forum. Just wondering if anyone knows if there are any canadian suppliers of luthier supplies.

It is easy enough to find tonewood supplies but all the other build needs a luthier would need.

LMI and StewMac are options but, as Canadians, we lose alot in the exchange and shipping.

Darren


----------



## shoretyus

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=12296


----------



## Fajah

Hi Darren,

Welcome to the forum. You may want to check out Georg Heinl & Co. here in Toronto. I haven't been down to the store myself but I plan to this week. 

http://www.georgeheinl.com/index.cfm


----------

